# Grand Junction Colorado?



## Duganson (Sep 18, 2005)

This is my yearly call to GJ gamers: Wanna play? Need another? Toss me an e-mail!!!


----------



## Bloodlow (Nov 11, 2009)

*Grand Junction Co. gamers*

2 gamers in Grand Junction Co. 32 and 33, strong role players and play just about any form of D&D if you need 2 members for your next group send me an E-mail at Wake_boatin@yahoo.com.


Keith & Brenda


----------



## Habadon (Dec 14, 2016)

I knoq this is a really old thread but you still looking in GJ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

